# IP banned?



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello
So today, I used my cellphone lte near College ste-foy before logging in college wifi.
But when I used LTE, it said that my ip was banned on gbatemp
I wont use LTE much near college ste foy but just letting you know that this ip was banned while its a public IP


----------



## Minox (Aug 21, 2017)

The IP you were assigned whilst on LTE have most likely been abused by spammers and have therefore been blacklisted or it might've been banned due to some other user's actions.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Minox said:


> The IP you were assigned whilst on LTE have most likely been abused by spammers and have therefore been blacklisted or it might've been banned due to some other user's actions.


can you tell me when it got banned?
if its been in may 2017 or before, the guy using it probably is gone and wont come back to this sector.
It's a college and lot of people uses internet here, including me.
so just letting you know that you might unban it and if it is used for abuse again, you can reban it and unban it on demand next session of class (which begins late august)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2017)

Minox said:


> The IP you were assigned whilst on LTE have most likely been abused by spammers and have therefore been blacklisted or it might've been banned due to some other user's actions.


This. Just restart your phone and you'll get a new IP. It happens to me on 4chan. You can probably just activate and deactivate airplane mode, since it's faster.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> This. Just restart your phone and you'll get a new IP. It happens to me on 4chan. You can probably just activate and deactivate airplane mode, since it's faster.


oh its always a random ip?
I though it was a specific ip for certains region/places


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> oh its always a random ip?
> I though it was a specific ip for certains region/places


Nah, mobile carriers recycle them.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Sharinflan said:


> Nah, mobile carriers recycle them.


what do you mean recycle?


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 21, 2017)

reuse


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

KazoWAR said:


> reuse


i think i got that, but are they using one per region/place or use one per cell?


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 21, 2017)

one per cell i would assume. you connect to the network and get an ip, when you disconnect its freed and used by the next person to connect.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 21, 2017)

AFAIK it is always random with cell phones.
You never get a fixed IP, not even inside the same cell.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 21, 2017)

KazoWAR said:


> reuse


What do you mean recycle? Reuse. Hahaha


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2017)

I get this error often. Literally enabling plane mode for a second will reset the conection and let it work with a slightly different IP.


----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 27, 2017)

I got this while using Tor









also sorry for necrobump


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> I got this while using TorView attachment 96969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a necro, also why are you using tor for gbatemp?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's not a necro, also why are you using tor for gbatemp?


I mean, people are free to use Tor for everything, it's not common, sure.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 27, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> I mean, people are free to use Tor for everything, it's not common, sure.


I know, but its just odd


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> That's not a necro, also why are you using tor for gbatemp?


Cause muh CIA is gonna look at what shitposting threads I post on


----------



## Plstic (Aug 27, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> I got this while using TorView attachment 96969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really makes you think huh. Who would of guess tor nodes are ip banned.


----------

